# Dura click pens



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone tried these kits yet? They look good....













DuraClick EDC Pen Kit 303 Stainless Steel, C3604 Brass, 6061-T6 Aluminum , 6061-T6 Black Anodized Aluminum and 6061-T6 Burnt Bronze Anodized Aluminum. Plus, you get the drill bit and bushings. This durable, well-balanced, everyday carry click pen will be sure to fit your everyday life and last for years and years. Solidly crafted from raw 6061-T6 machined Aluminum, C3604 Brass and 303 Stainless Steel, these pens will withstand daily wear and never chip or crack. Plus, we included an ultra-reliable, all metal Schmidt SKM-88 click mechanical assembly which is precision engineered in Germany by Schmidt; for the ultimate in click mechanism durability. The pen end includes a tactical designed knurling which is also featured on the pen tip; so, your pen will be easy to grip and write with. The pen clip is crafted from raw 303 Stainless Steel so it is resilient enough to grip even the thickest materials and hold on. Easy to make with a single 3/8in. tube and includes a smooth writing Parker style refill.



https://www.pennstateind.com/store/...+-+Evergreen&utm_content=New+Products+2.24.19


----------



## jasonb (Feb 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 25, 2019)

Someone was talking about them recently on IAP and it was a positive reference...can’t remember exactly what it was about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2019)

Apparently there have been a few issues with the click mechanism like
there are with the majority of click pen and pencil kits.


Les


----------



## The100road (Feb 25, 2019)

They do look cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Apparently there have been a few issues with the click mechanism like
> there are with the majority of click pen and pencil kits.


I didn't get that impression from the thread on IAP. One person commented that he has made a number of kitless pens using the Schmidt mechanism that PSI advertise as being part of this kit, and that he's sometimes had one that isn't smooth in the ones that he's bought -- but those were not purchased as part of this kit.

I've made 2 (kitless) pens using this click mechanism, they are far and away better action than any the PennState kits I've made (Vertex Click and Compson).

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I ordered the starter kit last night.....

@duncsuss thanks for that info and link. I may have to shorten the tube like a few people have done with that kit already. Apparently, it has an extender (A small nylon piece that snaps into/0n the end of the refill.) and that will certainly be eliminated.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Apparently there have been a few issues with the click mechanism like
> there are with the majority of click pen and pencil kits.
> 
> 
> Les



What are the issues that you have heard about ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

kits came in yesterday!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

